# Struggling With Faith and Being a Church Planter



## sdesocio (Aug 22, 2011)

I just thought Id share an article that I just put up over at Vintage73.com

Struggling With Faith and Being a Church Planter | Vintage73.com | Vintage73.com


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 22, 2011)

I appreciated your honest transparency.


----------



## sdesocio (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 22, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## Zach (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, brother. I'll be praying for you and your church.


----------



## dudley (Aug 22, 2011)

From the article I quote: "it’s ok to be honest about doubts and fears, but I think I’m finally starting to believe it.' Remember that doubt is not the opposite of faith. 

Doubt is what makes our faith complete which is really a gift from God by His grace. It is by grace alone and by faith alone In Christ alone that we are saved and by the authority of Scripture alone we receive Gods word. Finally all praise and Glory is to God alone.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Aug 22, 2011)

DeSocio, this has actually been helpful to me, though I'm not a church planter. Thank you.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 23, 2011)

Having faith isn't necessarily throwing caution to the wind and saying God will work it all out for good (as I understand what good is). I have even stood on the promise of (2Ti 1:12) vainly and out of context to only see failure. 

(2 Timothy 1:12) For the which cause I also suffer these things: nevertheless I am not ashamed: for I know whom I have believed, and am persuaded that he is able to keep that which I have committed unto him against that day.

I have been plummeted down to the depths of wondering why I even cast my care upon Him. So I know your struggle and probably even a bit more so than you know. Forty Eight years of life and 30 years of walking with Christ have been a journey of trial, deep pains, growth, wonderful joys, great amazement, and wonderful experience. It has made me to know that we should glory in tribulations also: knowing that tribulation works patience; and patience, experience; and experience, hope. And hope makes us not ashamed, because the love of God is shed abroad in our hearts by the Holy Ghost which is given unto us. The process is hard but builds us up. 

I can promise you this. You will have disappointments. You will question God about why He would put you in certain situations or even allowed you to make the choices you did. Especially when you make blunders that seem to hurt or cast aspersions on His name. You will feel like you are deeply wounded sometimes and that you have deeply wounded others. But be assured that God knows what He is doing. He is building His Church and the gates of Hell shall not prevail. Not even because of us. He is the builder. We just have to build on the foundation as He has commanded. And it is a learning process as how to do that. But be assured, He is building His Kingdom. That should give you confidence in the work you are doing. 

I do trust in Him even more the older I get because of all of what has happened experientially and because I have found his faithfulness to be true even when it didn't seem like it for years at one point. I did find that, "If we believe not, yet he abideth faithful: he cannot deny himself." (2Ti 2:13) One big thing I had to learn though was that when things don't go right I had to mortify my bitterness and know that He already had things worked out according to His plan and for His Glory. Bitterness does defile many as Hebrews 12 states. In fact this has been one of my favorite passages for years and it has kept me from many dangers. 

(Heb 12:13) And make straight paths for your feet, lest that which is lame be turned out of the way; but let it rather be healed.


(Heb 12:14) Follow peace with all men, and holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord:


(Heb 12:15) Looking diligently lest any man fail of the grace of God; lest any root of bitterness springing up trouble you, and thereby many be defiled;





If I may intrude and make a recommendation Pastor let me encourage you to read something. I think this doctrine will greatly benefit you concerning your work. My Pastor Dr. Roy Blackwood wrote it. He came to Indianapolis in 1963. He applied the teaching of his Doctoral work here and now Indiana has RPCNA Churches all over the state because of this Biblical doctrine concerning the Kingdom of God. Please be encouraged in your work. 

http://www.allianceradio.org/EternityArticles/KingandKingdom.pdf
[URL]http://www.alliancenet.org/partner/Article_Display_Page/0,,PTID307086_CHID560462_CIID2447338,00.html[/URL]


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 23, 2011)

Sam, that is a very good article. It conveys the heart of every honest church planting pastor that I have ever known. More than four years into our current church plant I still have those questions hanging around the edge of my mind, and at times barreling through the very core of my thoughts. It is part and parcel of the territory. It is also one of the greatest blessings known to man. I have served as the pastor of an established church, a dying church, a growing church, and a church plants. They each carry unique challenges. They each require a faithful pastor to lean upon the Lord, but there truly is a unique 'edge' to the type of trust that is required of a church planter; especially those that are not financially supported by anything other than the labour among the people. I will be praying for you, brother!


----------



## Andres (Aug 23, 2011)

Brother, I too enjoyed your article and your honesty. While we're not a church plant, I can completely relate to you when you say, "I’m not sure if we’ll have 40 or 10 people worshipping with us on any given Sunday. Our offerings have been fifteen hundred dollars and twenty bucks (no joke)." We pray and trust that the Lord's will is being done and we simply remain faithful to our callings. What else can we do? 

On a side note, I looked at your profile on your church site and it's refreshing to see you with the big smile on your face! It's a stark contrast with your avatar on here where I always thought you looked somber and/or miffed about something!


----------

